

Swiss City Of Bern To Switch To Free And Open Source IT Solutions - glazemaster
http://www.muktware.com/4955/swiss-city-bern-switch-free-and-open-source-it-solutions

======
rasur
It's quite interesting, since Switzerland has been quite "under the thumb" for
a while when it comes to proprietory software, so this comes as a welcome
relief.

Disclaimer: I live and work in Switzerland.

~~~
BasDirks
Quite unrelated but could I ask you a question or two (via e-mail/irc) about
working in Swiss IT?

~~~
rasur
sure. email's on my profile.

edit: ok.. my username at bluewin dot ch (however, i'm going to bed soon, so
you may get an answer in some hours..! ;) )

~~~
BasDirks
then you've hidden it well ^^ I don't see it. edit: cheers.

------
hei_zen
The city of Munich even has created their own Linux distro in 2006, called
LiMux, which is part of the identically named LiMux project, aimed at
switching all their software systems to free and open source software.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiMux>)

------
jivatmanx
Swiss Neutrality

------
kyllo
Cool. It would be interesting to see an estimate of the savings from software
license purchases they no longer have to make, and what they plan to do with
the savings.

------
fla
Hopefully this will contribute to improve the open source office software.

